# God Bless You All



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

May you all have a delightful weekend, and tell someone about the "Real" reason for this Easter Holiday. WOW, JESUS HAS RISEN, and I believe that HE is right up there by GOD THE FATHER. HAllelujah!! Have a nice day, and may God Bless you all with safety if you are out and about. Laura


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*Thanks*

Had To Tell Some Folks About The Reason For Easter. Funny Thing Is The Question I Got Was How Did The Easter Bunny Get In The Picture ?? Come To Think About That I Don't Know. Can Someone Help On This Subject ? Not To Take Away From The Real Reason But I Am Just Curious....????


----------



## harvey/mary (Apr 2, 2006)

luv2fish...yes, Jesus IS seated at the Fathers right hand. The right hand means Jesus has been given ALL power and authority. He is "seated" because he has "finished" all he came to earth to do...for us !!!! Like Jesus said on the cross..."It is finished." 
Thank you SOOOO much Jesus, thank You !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

spotted ape said:


> Had To Tell Some Folks About The Reason For Easter. Funny Thing Is The Question I Got Was How Did The Easter Bunny Get In The Picture ?? Come To Think About That I Don't Know. Can Someone Help On This Subject ? Not To Take Away From The Real Reason But I Am Just Curious....????


I'm sure google could help ya out.


----------

